# Wie wichtig ist für euch Filmmusik?



## RyzA (12. April 2021)

Hallo!

Hier mal eine Umfrage zum Thema "Filmmusik". Für mich ist ein Film ohne Musik undenkbar.
Musik erzeugt Spannungen und Stimmungen und ist daher in meinen Augen, äh Ohren sehr wichtig.  
Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2021)

Sagen wir mal so - es würden mir spontan deutlich mehr Filmmusiken einfallen die genial sind wo ich mich nicht wirklich an den Inhalt/Story des Filmes erinnern kann als Filme die genial sind wo imir die Musik dazu nicht einfällt...

Kurz: Sehr wichtig. Im Zweifel nehme ich eher die Musik ohne den Film als andersrum^^


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so - es würden mir spontan deutlich mehr Filmmusiken einfallen die genial sind wo ich mich nicht wirklich an den Inhalt/Story des Filmes erinnern kann als Filme die genial sind wo imir die Musik dazu nicht einfällt...


Ich habe immer, wenn ich ein Stück höre, was ich aus Filmen kenne (und gut finde), sofort die Szene und Bilder im Kopf.
Manchmal stelle ich mir aber auch neue Bilder dazu vor.

Edit: Ich habe eigentlich immer wenn ich Musik höre automatisch Bilder im Kopf. Aber denke das ist normal.


----------



## pedi (12. April 2021)

sehr wichtig.
karl mayfilme ohne die sofort erkennbare musik-undenkbar.


----------



## JoM79 (12. April 2021)

An sich sehr wichtig, aber auch mit Ausnahmen.


----------



## Lexx (12. April 2021)

Bei Ennio Morricone kann einem schon die Gänsehaut laufen.
Diese Western sehe ich sehr gerne, besonders und gerade wegen 
der Musik.

Also wenn gut gemacht, ist Filmmusik ein/der westentliche/r Teil 
des Gesamten.

Bei... Bud Spencer-Filmen eher weniger.

Nur so als Beispiel.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2021)

Lexx schrieb:


> Bei... Bud Spencer-Filmen eher weniger.
> 
> Nur so als Beispiel.


Davon sind diese beiden Lieder bei mir hängengeblieben





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CFto_NgmFGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AQhB5NZBk2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lexx (12. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Davon sind diese beiden Lieder bei mir hängengeblieben


Naja, aber ein Titelsong, meistens einer der zur Zeit "gefeatured" wird,
fällt bei mir nur bedingt unter "Filmmusik".


----------



## HisN (12. April 2021)

Ist jetzt die Musik als solche gemeint, oder deren Einbettung in den Film.
Ich meine ... es gibt durchaus Filme, da hat die Musik wenig mit Musik zu tun, aber unterstützt den Film durch ihre Machart und Platzierung.

Was ich damit sagen möchte: Musik kann dermaßen genial sein, aber wenn sie nur "Stereo" zu einem Film gemacht ist und nicht Surround oder sogar Atmos, verliert sie auch mal. 

Jedenfalls geht es mir so.

Banales Beispiel: The Greatest Showman. Ist ein Genuss in Atmos. Lasse ich immer und immer wieder auf der Glotze laufen. Würde ich mir aber nicht unbedingt im Radio anhören wollen. Fehlt die Hälfte, auch wenn es die gleiche Musik ist.
Und andersrum: Soundtrack von Tennet. Hat wenig mit Musik zu tun, ist aber dermaßen genial im Film und auf der Bühne platziert ... macht richtig richtig Spaß, geht im Radio gar nicht^^


----------



## TomatenKenny (13. April 2021)

Ohne Musik geht fast nichts, da dies den Film aufwertet, vor allem  was die Emotionen angeht und dann die Atmo.

wo ich immer Gänsehaut bekomme 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DwRHwKZSu-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hab mich letztens erst, zufällig  darüber informiert,  No Music No Life  oder Die Macht der Musik https://www.ardmediathek.de/video/w...wNGFkNy0wM2JmLTQyNGUtODI5MC03Y2I2NTMwMTM3OTA/

Aber es gibt auch ausnahmen, zb. Gravity mit der Silent Version, also ohne Hintergrundmusik. https://ew.com/article/2014/11/11/gravity-silent-space/


----------



## Krolgosh (13. April 2021)

Filme ohne Musik geht für mich nicht. Das gehört einfach zusammen. Mit der musikalischen Untermalung können die Emotionen erst so richtig vermittel werden. 

Herr der Ringe ohne die Musik wäre nur halb so gut. (für mich) Denkt man an die Schlacht um Minas Tirith und im speziellen an den Moment in dem Rohan eintrifft. Die Musik setzt ein.. und zack ich hab schon nur beim daran denken Gänsehaut.


----------



## Körschgen (13. April 2021)

Was für eine sinnbefreite Frage...


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Ist jetzt die Musik als solche gemeint, oder deren Einbettung in den Film.
> Ich meine ... es gibt durchaus Filme, da hat die Musik wenig mit Musik zu tun, aber unterstützt den Film durch ihre Machart und Platzierung.


Beides. Musikstücke die Filmszenen unterstreichen und richtige Filmkompositionen sind als auch Lieder welche einfach für den Soundtrack genommen wurden.


HisN schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen möchte: Musik kann dermaßen genial sein, aber wenn sie nur "Stereo" zu einem Film gemacht ist und nicht Surround oder sogar Atmos, verliert sie auch mal.
> 
> Jedenfalls geht es mir so.
> 
> ...


Ich höre Musik eigentlich nur in Stereo. Wir haben auch gar keine Surround-Anlage zu Hause.




Körschgen schrieb:


> Was für eine sinnbefreite Frage...


So sinnbefreit ist sie nicht sonst würde ich sie hier nicht stellen. Ich kenne durchaus Menschen die auf Filmmusik keinen Wert legen. Die wissen nicht mal wer Ennio Morricone ist. Das ist leider so.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. April 2021)

Körschgen schrieb:


> Was für eine sinnbefreite Frage...


Was für ein sinnloser Beitrag.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. April 2021)

Die Wahl der richtigen Musik zum Film ist essenziell für die Atmosphäre.
In meinen Lieblingsfilmen war der Soundtrack meistens so gut, dass ich ihn mir auch gekauft habe.

Ein Film ohne Musik ist wie ein Buch ohne Satzzeichen. 

Ein Beispiel:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sf6wYbJNwRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In neueren Produktionen kommt es leider immer seltener vor, dass der Soundtrack an und für sich schon bewegend ist. Dennoch wird vereinzelt eine schöne Atmosphäre erzeugt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gSwbYHJYskM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2021)

Ich habe den Film "In Time" bisher nur einmal gesehen aber die Szene und besonders das Musikstück ist bei mir noch im Kopf. Das ist sowas von emotional und leider auch sehr traurig (wenn man die Szene kennt). Ein sehr schönes Stück.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SpLpP7FU2jc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## facehugger (13. April 2021)

Ich verweise nur hierauf:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R3WwcsjWPIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Filme sind ohne die passende Musik... wie Suppe ohne Salz.

Gruß


----------



## soulstyle (13. April 2021)

Musik ist für mich fast so wichtig wie die Handlung selber im Film.
Ich finde es vermittelt die Emotion der Situation im Film oder Handlung....


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2021)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ich verweise nur hierauf:


Oder noch von Jerry Goldsmith





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kbdpdr4u2fU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KtVXAugaSm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (13. April 2021)

So gerne ich auch Musik in Filmen mag, aber je nach Situation ist es ohne Musik besser.
Zb bestimmte Szenen in Horror oder Antikriegsfilmen.
Mit Musik wird dem Zuschauer teilweise vorgegeben, was er zu fühlen hat. 
Ohne Musik muss er sich selber ein Bild machen.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2021)

Kommt drauf an. Gerade in Horrorfilmen dient die Musik dazu Spannung zu erzeugen.
Ich erinnere nur an die berühmte Psycho-Musik.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RnYpF758Os0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oder was von John Carpenter





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pT4FY3NrhGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TomatenKenny (14. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Gerade in Horrorfilmen dient die Musik dazu Spannung zu erzeugen.
> Ich erinnere nur an die berühmte Psycho-Musik.
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, an die 2 hab ich auch genau gedacht 

Bestes Beispiel sind auch die Tarantino Filme, ohne die berühmten Musikstücke, wären die Filme nur halb so bekannt und berühmt..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7EbmNz0GC2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ChCp6xuaFiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U2LAdyE8lEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2021)

Ja. Tarantino stellt immer super Soundtracks zusammen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9gs1_ndm3r4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=clP6oPCwBw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HighEnd111 (7. November 2021)

Filme brauchen einfach einen guten Soundtrack zur Untermalung. Stellt euch Harry Potter, Der Hobbit oder MCU-Filme ohne Musik vor - geht gar nicht 
Allerdings - auch wenn Musik unglaublich wichtig ist für einen Film - gibt es auch Momente, in denen das Wegfallen von Musik (und vielleicht von allen Geräuschen allgemein) sogar besser die Szene unterstreicht als der beste und emotionalste Melodienverlauf.

Ein Beispiel:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s2hM1tyEL0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aufbauende, dramatische Musik, die immer weiter Spannung aufbaut und dann - 





- völlige Stille. 

Nichts, wirklich nichts hätte da besser gepasst 

Um auf die Ausgangsfrage zurück zu kommen: Musik ist mega wichtig und ich bin großer Fan von Filmmusik.

Alan Silvestri, Hans Zimmer, John Williams, Ennio Morricone und Two Steps from Hell (die leider recht wenig für Filme machen) sind da definitiv meine Lieblinge. 


Leonidas_I schrieb:


> In neueren Produktionen kommt es leider immer seltener vor, dass der Soundtrack an und für sich schon bewegend ist.


Dafür gibt es dann aber auch sehr emotionale Ausnahmen - hier aus "Avengers: Endgame" eine Melodie, die mich sehr bewegt hat und es jedes Mal (auch ohne die Szene zu sehen) wieder schafft:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QMe8e5GcY0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Januar 2022)

Sehr wichtig! Da nichts mehr einer Szene oder einem gesamten Film Atmosphäre verleiht, als die richtigen Klänge. Interessanterweise haben die ikonischsten Filme auch die markantesten Musikuntermalungen. Star Wars fällt mir dazu ad hoc ein, wo sogar die verschiedenen Handlungsstränge, durch jeweils eigene maßgeschneiderte Musikstücke eine charakteristische Betonung bekamen.


----------

